# Flying While Black...american Airlines At It Again..



## Kiowa (Apr 30, 2018)

Thread:




https://blavity.com/is-american-air...called-police-on-her-for-flying-fat-and-black

American Airlines is facing a new wave of controversy following reports that a flight attendant called police after a white passenger complained about the black woman sitting next to her.
Co-host of the podcast _Black Joy Mixtape_ Amber Phillips, 28, took to Twitter to document her experience "flying while fat and black.”

During a flight aboard a small plane out of North Carolina heading to Washington D.C., Phillips found herself in a heated argument with a white woman who felt Philips took up too much space, Vice News reports.

Apparently, the white woman sitting next to didn't want her arm touching Phillips'.

“She kept being very aggressive and finally goes, ‘Can you move over?’” Phillips said. Phillips said she did her best, but given the size of the plane, there was no space for her to slide over into. Hoping to end the dispute, Phillips said as soon as the plane took off, she folded her hands in her lap.
When the 45-minute flight ended, Phillips took a photo and video of her seating arrangement to document the incident.
Airports Authority Police spoke to the woman moments prior to speaking with Phillips. She was told police would be investigating this as an assault. According to Vice News, Phillips was never asked for a statement regarding the incident.

Phillips said all of this happened for one reason: “Because of the intersections of my identity, a black woman who takes up space.”

“Upon landing in DCA shortly after 8 p.m. ET, one of the passengers requested to be escorted off the aircraft due to the altercation continuing,” American Airlines said in an emailed statement to Vice. “The Metropolitan Washington Airport Authority Police Department was called to assist and removed both passengers. We take claims of discrimination very seriously and are continuing to investigate the details of this situation. We have reached out directly to the customers for more information.”

Although there were no arrests or no charges were filed, Phillips said she will not being flying with American Airlines any longer.

Following a series of racially charged incidents on American Airlines, the NAACP recommended that black people stop flying with the company late last year. This prompted the company's CEO to acknowledge the airline had a problem, and promise the company would change going forward.


----------



## gimbap (Apr 30, 2018)

Soooo what exactly happened? They get off the plane and the police spoke to both of them for what? They're investigating what? I also don't like people spilling into my seat on a plane, even though sometimes I know it's hard not to do so

eta: I wanted to know more so I looked on her twitter to see the video


----------



## SoopremeBeing (Apr 30, 2018)

FLY SOUTHWEST.


----------



## Live.Laugh.Love (Apr 30, 2018)

What happened to overweight people having to buy two seats (for this very reason)?

That would be kind of annoying if I had a passenger spilling into my seat. But the flight was only 45 minutes not 5 hours. No need for police to be called. Becky was just flexing.


----------



## Nalin (Apr 30, 2018)

This is one of my pet peeves.


----------



## Z-kitty (Apr 30, 2018)

Per AA policy if she spilled more than 1 inch over her seat she would need to purchase an extra seat or be accomodated on another flight with space available. 

I’m nice so I always let the arm rest up and allow the person next to me to get comfortable in similar situations.  I’m skinny so it never bothers me.


----------



## Kiowa (Apr 30, 2018)

This does not look like a regular size jet, it's one of those regional planes...puddlejumpers I call them...
seating there is tight to begin with...Armrest fights are no joke


----------



## tibb1908 (Apr 30, 2018)

Kiowa said:


> This does not look like a regular size jet, it's one of those regional planes...puddlejumpers I call them...
> seating there is tight to begin with...Armrest fights are no joke



I loved it.


----------



## toaster (Apr 30, 2018)

I’m much too shy to say something and possibly embarrass a passenger if they are spilling into my seat (at least for a flight within the US).  I do insist on keeping the arm rest down. 

I once complained in-flight on Southwest twitter (private message) about a lady taking up most of my seat. I took a discrete photo and received a partial refund. 

I’m already uncomfortable being stuck on an aluminum tube flying through the air at high speed. I try to stay in God’s good graces in the air. And on the ground.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Apr 30, 2018)

Only because I can afford it, first class. 

When I am in coach and flying domestic, I use my companion ticket to buy the middle seat. 

I am bigger than lady in video, not sure how I would have handled being attacked by this 2520. May have gotten arrested for assaulting her back. 

Those small planes, you really have no options.


----------



## RossBoss (Apr 30, 2018)

*"Phillips said all of this happened for one reason: “Because of the intersections of my identity, a black woman who takes up space.”
*
Oh boy She probably insists on people calling her "they". She's nuts and just wanted to go viral.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Apr 30, 2018)

Confused. She is crazy because she said this happened because she is a big black woman? 

How did you get that she wants to be called ‘they’ when she called her self a woman? A black woman in the quote below. 



RossBoss said:


> *"Phillips said all of this happened for one reason: “Because of the intersections of my identity, a black woman who takes up space.”
> *
> Oh boy She probably insists on people calling her "they". She's nuts and just wanted to go viral.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty (Apr 30, 2018)

Crazy WW was making too much of a scene and lying that she was assaulted.  

That black woman should have purchased an extra seat or got a window seat so that she can lean her body that way.  In that video, her arm was taking up all the space.  So she wants to be comfortable but other people cannot?  Is that how it works?  I don't know how she made peace to do that.  

It looks like the WW had room to lean towards the middle of the plane and the BW had room to lean towards the window.   The BW needs a better plan the next time she gets on a plane.  As someone said earlier more reason to fly Southwest.  I couldn't imagine flying American Airlines.


----------



## Farida (Apr 30, 2018)

She needed to buy two seats. But Becky was so extra.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Apr 30, 2018)

JUst wanted to say... 

And when I pay for the extra seat, I always get someone in the row who wants to take it over. Put their luggage in the space - under or - in the seat during flight. 

Or better yet, pulling down the dinner tray of that seat to store their trash. 

Had to tell BM to move his stuff, I paid for the seat for my use not his. 

Ask if you want to use something I paid for. 

And yes I disclose that the seat is mine. Usually have to tell FA’s of full flight that they will have to reimburse me for the seat with something extra.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (May 1, 2018)

We're flying American this month to use the rest of our miles, but after that I plan to switch to another airline. I was looking at Southwest but they've had some safety issues lately so idk about them anymore.


----------



## IslandMummy (May 1, 2018)

That white lady was extra for a flight that was under an hour. The cops? Ugh


----------



## Atthatday (May 1, 2018)

Why do some E-sisters feel that Ms. Phillips should’ve done everything possible to pacify a 2520 woman?


----------



## Zaynab (May 1, 2018)

White people feel empowered more to do this type of stuff. That's why we're seeing it more and more.


----------



## LadyPBC (May 1, 2018)

ummm - what's a 2520 woman?


----------



## Zaynab (May 1, 2018)

LadyPBC said:


> ummm - what's a 2520 woman?


White


----------



## meka72 (May 1, 2018)

LadyPBC said:


> ummm - what's a 2520 woman?


25=Y (25th letter of alphabet)
20=T (20th letter of alphabet)

YT (white) woman


----------



## gimbap (May 1, 2018)

Atthatday said:


> Why do some E-sisters feel that Ms. Phillips should’ve done everything possible to pacify a 2520 woman?


I don’t think she should have pacified her per se. however, she WAS in the white lady’s seat. She looks ridiculous in that video. like “yeah I’m halfway in your seat. And what”. She was wrong for recording the lady and the white lady (or FA, whoever) was wrong for calling the cops. I just don’t think this is anything we need to boycott AA over...the issue of them not landing the plane for the black lady who ended up dying, for example, is a much more serious issue to be mad at AA for


----------



## LivingInPeace (May 2, 2018)

The black woman was taking up a good portion of the white woman’s seat. I would have been highly agitated to spend money and I can’t even have a seat to myself. I wouldn’t call the police but to go through the stress of getting through airport security, lines, taking off my shoes, getting felt up by TSA and then I have to sit on someone’s lap? And the flight is too short for me to have a drink? Chile.....


----------



## momi (May 2, 2018)

Phillips said she also thinks "we need to talk specifically about what’s happening to *black, fat bodies* while flying."


----------



## Sharpened (May 3, 2018)

I am seeing negative comments about Amber Phillips from BM, who believe she deserved what she got. I don't know who she is. What did she do to bring on their hateration?


----------



## Natty_Virgo (May 3, 2018)

I'm so conflicted. She is taking up too much space, I would not have called the cops but this is a pet peeve of mine that I would've def embarrassed her on that flight. She should have contorted into whatever position needed to stay in her seat. Having said all that, the lady only called the cops cause she is black, I want people who call that cops of minor ish like this to be arrested so this can stop.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (May 3, 2018)

I’ve been on puddle jumper flights where you buy your seat, but the seats are not assigned.

First come first serve.  As in, first on the flight first pick of seats.

Plane may have one seat on left and two on right.

I’ve had the pilots reposition everyone on the flight to redistribute the weight.

Buying two seats doesn’t help in this situation.

Just noting the insinuation that if you big, you must purchase two seats or not fly at all.

Not the airlines responsibility to stop making the damn seats smaller or anything else.


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (May 3, 2018)

Fat or not, are we going to act like white people  have not weaponized the police against black people in this situation? That is the issue, the FA could have told the woman before the flight took off that she needed to purchase an extra seat, they could have comped the white lady. But calling the police??? Come on now.


----------



## Keen (May 3, 2018)

itsallaboutattitude said:


> Only because I can afford it, first class.
> 
> When I am in coach and flying domestic, I use my companion ticket to buy the middle seat.
> 
> ...


How does that work? You check in your fake passenger? If the flight is really full, don’t they give up the seat once the passenger don’t board?


----------



## tibb1908 (May 3, 2018)

It seems to me that this woman not only feels empowered but entitled. The video of the two men changed my perspective somewhat because that is a shared armrest and both people cant use it at the same time. The ww felt it was hers to use whether the person was fat or not.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (May 3, 2018)

Keen said:


> How does that work? You check in your fake passenger? If the flight is really full, don’t they give up the seat once the passenger don’t board?



Both seats are in my name. 

I check in for both seats.


----------



## MrsHouston (Oct 1, 2018)

itsallaboutattitude said:


> JUst wanted to say...
> 
> And when I pay for the extra seat, I always get someone in the row who wants to take it over. Put their luggage in the space - under or - in the seat during flight.
> 
> ...



YES!


----------



## dyh080 (Oct 2, 2018)

The title should have been Flying While FAT!  I wouldn't want someone's body fat flowing into my seat either but for 45 minutes I probably would have just bit my tongue and endured.


----------

